# How to Limit Bandwidth over a LAN? HELP!



## Stripez (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi ladz from TSI, i am having a brainstorm into how the hell i limit bandwidth usage on certain pc's on my home network.

I have 3 Desktop Pc's and one laptop, all running on XP Home SP2.

I game alot and my brother streams on webcam to about a 100 different girls at one time. The problem i am having is that if i wanna sit down and have a quiet game of cs, my ping is 100+ and i am getting massive lag spikes. I am thinking it is to do with my little brother, therefore i want to limit his bandwidth Upload limit, i am just trying to work out what programs you can use or what features windows will provide to help me do so. 

If you ladz have any idea's in what i could do you are the BEST!! 

Thanks Stripez:grin: :grin: ray:


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

just curious how old is ur little brother to be on a webcam for 100 and more girls ?

u can just cut his internet off ... not sure if there is bandwidth limiting software but in the router u can just configure it so it blocks ur brothers ip from all ports and then ur issue is solved.


----------



## Stripez (Aug 24, 2006)

*HAHA! ANY more ideas*

LOL! 13 mate, hes a womeniser. I am using a Linksys router and the only thing i have found in there which will help me limit things is the QOS feature. ANY IDEAS? :4-dontkno 

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

what model number router u have exactly then i can look into some more details.

ur brothers good ... now he just needs to make them pay like 10 cents for every minute  then u got urself a business lol


----------



## Stripez (Aug 24, 2006)

*Lolololol!!!*

I love the Idea mate!!! Im gunna start that one up!

The router is a Linksys BEFSX41 

Would really really apreciate you having a look for me mate, at the minute im thinking this is going to be impossible without setting up a server on my home network.

Thanks again mate

Stripezzzz


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The only real solution is a router that has QoS capability. Linksys has several, and I think other makes are starting to add that capability as well. My Actiontec MI424WR has the capability, it's the one Verizon supplies with the FiOS service.


----------

